# The Golden Goose is Dead



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

My friend shot this two years ago in Pierre.
[siteimg]3848[/siteimg]
Then he shot this one earlier this year north of Pierre.
[siteimg]3846[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3847[/siteimg]


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice pics! Those are two cool looking honks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea of what might cause the discoloration of the first goose?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would guess that it was an off-spring of a tame and wild goose.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it looks like tobacco stains, it must have chewed a little snoose... :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually that bird has the characterstics of a Quill Lakes goose.. I would be mounting that bird!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Let me rephrase that. The first one I would say is the product of a tame goose and wild goose(faided black back). The second has all the characteristics of a Quil Lake goose. (The bar on the front). A wise man once told me that a lot of the albino's we are seeing are products of the tame meeting a wild. Not true albino's


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pics....sweet kills!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Let me rephrase that. The first one I would say is the product of a tame goose and wild goose(faided black back). The second has all the characteristics of a Quil Lake goose. (The bar on the front). A wise man once told me that a lot of the albino's we are seeing are products of the tame meeting a wild. Not true albino's


Yep that bar is likely an indicator of a Quil Lakes Goose!

MOUNT IT! At the very least donate it to a taxidermist to mount! They are quite rare and unusual!

A couple of links about the "legend" of these types of hybrid:

http://www.tonydean.com/reports.html?sectionid=1675

http://www.cbc.ca/sask/story/goose051108.html

http://www.tonydean.com/reports.html?sectionid=1694

Ryan

.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

The first bird is definetly not a hybrid between and domestic goose and a canada goose. It is quite common in the bird world for yellow phase mutations to occour. I am not sure why this happens, but I have seen this in captive woodducks, pintails, and a few others over the years. I am sure it has something to due with an absense of a certain pigment produced, but not enough to cause complete albinism. Definetly a rare bird. They will pass this color to their offspring, but unless the other parent carries the yellow gene as well it will be a regular colored bird. One last note, the gene for these color traits is carried on the sex chromosomes in these birds. Because of the way sex chromosomes in bird are , Females only need 1 gene while males need 2. I would almost gaurantee the bird was a female. A little late to check now!!


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks for the info schlag. i would still like to know how rare it really is.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

Decker??


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

haha. figured it out...quit lurking and decided to post up. welcome Harry


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

actually torey


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

bull$hit. it's harry


----------

